# Year end left over points



## JohnS. (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm new to the points system and I forgot to bank my points to next year before the end of July.  So I banked over what I could and now have 3375 points left over and have to use them before the end of the year.  I used all of DRI's search function to find something before the end of the year, but I haven't been able to find anything that will work.

I'm sure I'm just out of luck and will have to just let the points go, but if anyone has any suggestions of how I can use my points before the end of the year, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## bradfordHI (Dec 9, 2016)

What do you own? 
Resell or developer? 
If developer the club let's you use your points for shopping. 
Log on to website and under the luxury tab hit shopping.
It's at $0.20 per point. 






JohnS. said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to the points system and I forgot to bank my points to next year before the end of July.  So I banked over what I could and now have 3375 points left over and have to use them before the end of the year.  I used all of DRI's search function to find something before the end of the year, but I haven't been able to find anything that will work.
> 
> I'm sure I'm just out of luck and will have to just let the points go, but if anyone has any suggestions of how I can use my points before the end of the year, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## bradfordHI (Dec 9, 2016)

Also email your QA and ask them to roll them over. I forgot my first year too. They will give you a break your first year. 
Hope that helps. 


QUOTE="JohnS., post: 1946344, member: 89743"]Hi All,

I'm new to the points system and I forgot to bank my points to next year before the end of July.  So I banked over what I could and now have 3375 points left over and have to use them before the end of the year.  I used all of DRI's search function to find something before the end of the year, but I haven't been able to find anything that will work.

I'm sure I'm just out of luck and will have to just let the points go, but if anyone has any suggestions of how I can use my points before the end of the year, I would really appreciate it.[/QUOTE]
Also


----------



## JohnS. (Dec 9, 2016)

bradfordHI said:


> What do you own?
> Resell or developer?
> If developer the club let's you use your points for shopping.
> Log on to website and under the luxury tab hit shopping.
> It's at $0.20 per point.



 I had heard that there was a store, but I wasn't able to find it.  Now that I know what it's called, I was able to find it easily.

At least the points are going to waste.

Thank you so much for the help.

John


----------



## JohnS. (Dec 9, 2016)

I spoke a little too soon.  The store seems to be a scam.  The "Cash Remainder" amount it more then what you can get it for at Amazon.


----------



## bradfordHI (Dec 9, 2016)

It's not perfect but it's better then losing them. Did you try email them and ask for a 1 time acception. 

The shopping thing is new. I used it for 2  items but your right. It's not amazing. But it's better then losing them. 




JohnS. said:


> I spoke a little too soon.  The store seems to be a scam.  The "Cash Remainder" amount it more then what you can get it for at Amazon.


----------



## JohnS. (Dec 9, 2016)

I haven't tried to email them for a 1 time exception.  I'll try that.  Thank you.


----------



## bradfordHI (Dec 9, 2016)

Glad I found this forum. There is a lot I learned from other owners.  
Sometimes a written letter has worked best for me.


----------



## JohnS. (Dec 13, 2016)

bradfordHI,

Thank you so much for your suggestions.  I was able to call Diamond and they gave me a 1 time exception and banked my points.   It was such a great relief to know that they weren't going to get wasted.

Thank you again!


----------



## bradfordHI (Dec 13, 2016)

No problem. Its why I like this. 



JohnS. said:


> bradfordHI,
> 
> Thank you so much for your suggestions.  I was able to call Diamond and they gave me a 1 time exception and banked my points.   It was such a great relief to know that they weren't going to get wasted.
> 
> Thank you again!


----------



## lindaswain (Dec 29, 2016)

God bless you all...I had 5600 points going down the drain and a few days ago, talking to the Diamond rep got me no where.

I read this thread very very early this morning and when I called a few minutes ago, a very kind agent granted me the one time exemption, and we've been owners for eons.

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. Knowing exemptions can be granted and knowing what to ask for was the key!


----------



## bradfordHI (Dec 30, 2016)

lindaswain said:


> God bless you all...I had 5600 points going down the drain and a few days ago, talking to the Diamond rep got me no where.
> 
> I read this thread very very early this morning and when I called a few minutes ago, a very kind agent granted me the one time exemption, and we've been owners for eons.
> 
> THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU. Knowing exemptions can be granted and knowing what to ask for was the key!



Glad I could help. I've learned a lot over the years. They won't do it every year FYI. 

God Bless.


----------



## nope_900 (Apr 20, 2017)

Brand new timeshare owner. Was given the timeshare so I never had initial sales pitch, although I have had plenty since.

So, I know I can bank a year's worth of points but can I use the points from this year to book a stay for next year? 
Here is what I want to do:
We have a little over 5000 points for this year and can only save 4000. I was hoping to book memorial weekend 2018 that will be made available very soon.  Will that work? (assuming I can get in) Or, do this year's points have to be used during this year?


----------



## youppi (Apr 20, 2017)

nope_900 said:


> Brand new timeshare owner. Was given the timeshare so I never had initial sales pitch, although I have had plenty since.
> 
> So, I know I can bank a year's worth of points but can I use the points from this year to book a stay for next year?
> Here is what I want to do:
> We have a little over 5000 points for this year and can only save 4000. I was hoping to book memorial weekend 2018 that will be made available very soon.  Will that work? (assuming I can get in) Or, do this year's points have to be used during this year?


You can't directly use your 2017 points for a 2018 stay using internal exchange. You must bank your 2017 points first to 2018. Second, you must pay 75% of your 2018 MF. And third, you do the 2018 booking (DRI will use your 2017 banked points first). 

You can use your 2017 point for a 2018 stay if you book before Oct 31, 2017 on II (external exchange).


----------



## nope_900 (Apr 20, 2017)

youppi said:


> You can't directly use your 2017 points for a 2018 stay using internal exchange. You must bank your 2017 points first to 2018. Second, you must pay 75% of your 2018 MF. And third, you do the 2018 booking (DRI will use your 2017 banked points first).
> 
> You can use your 2017 point for a 2018 stay if you book before Oct 31, 2017 on II (external exchange).



Thank you so much for the response.  So, if I pay the MF and bank 4000 points (max allowed) are the 1500 points lost since we have no other time to vacation this year?


----------



## youppi (Apr 20, 2017)

nope_900 said:


> Thank you so much for the response.  So, if I pay the MF and bank 4000 points (max allowed) are the 1500 points lost since we have no other time to vacation this year?


Unfortunately you will lose them. Also, 1500 pts is too small to book a full week on II (you need at least 2000 pts for a studio low season and more for any other size/season). 
So, if you don't want to lose your 1500 pts, you should look on II for 2018 or 2019 now and book something that cost less than 5500 pts using your 2017 points and after that bank any remaining points to 2018.
How many points do you need for your memorial weekend 2018 ?


----------



## nope_900 (Apr 21, 2017)

youppi said:


> Unfortunately you will lose them. Also, 1500 pts is too small to book a full week on II (you need at least 2000 pts for a studio low season and more for any other size/season).
> So, if you don't want to lose your 1500 pts, you should look on II for 2018 or 2019 now and book something that cost less than 5500 pts using your 2017 points and after that bank any remaining points to 2018.
> How many points do you need for your memorial weekend 2018 ?



You have been a great help.  I would have only used about 3000-4000 points on the memorial weekend trip.  After you said I would lose the 1500 points a happened to open the diamond instant getaway and found a weekend trip that would use them up and a few extra from this year.  We had a sampler to use so it has been a struggle to use up the points we had for this year.


----------

